# Was tun? HTML-Code wird nicht interpretiert!



## Feldhofe (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo!

Da gibt es zwei eigenartige Probleme, die ich manchmal beobachte: In Netscape wird manchmal (nur manchmal) der vom Server ausgegebene HTML-Code nicht interpretiert.

Da steht dann einfach fröhlich im Text ein </b> oder </font> rum und der Text ist (ach wie nett) weiter *fett*.


Teilweise bringt Netscape 4.7 wohl auch Farben durcheinander, in meinem neuen Forum, wo die Hintergrundfarbe eindeutig festgelegt ist mit grau, ist sie bei Netcape mal magenta, mal cyan oder auch gelb. Diese Farben habe ich nirgendwo verwendet!!!

Welche "Falschfarbe" angezigt wird, ist davon abhängig, wielang der Code ist....ein bißchen mehr Text und sie ist cyan, ein bißchen weniger und sie ist gelb...ohne daß in diesem Text irgendwelche Farbanweisungen stehen!

*DAS KANN DOCH NICHT WAHR SEIN!!!*

Der IE kennt diese Probleme nicht, da läuft alles astrein...

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## Vitalis (24. Januar 2002)

Das klingt wirklich seltsam.. laß Netscape links liegen 
Nein.. poste doch mal so ein Stück Code.


----------



## Feldhofe (24. Januar 2002)

Hier, das ist aus dem Quelltext, als er grad die Macke hat, </font> reinzubauen:

Er setzt den Umbruch so dämlich, daß NC offenbar Probleme mit hat, aber der Umbruch kommt nur manchmal und dann gibts die Probleme!

Wer's mal live sehen will, auf meiner Homepage im Gästebuch, manchmal muckt er auch auf der Startseite, aber seltner. GB reichen zwei oder drei Reloads.

Gruß
Feldhofe



> <STYLE type="text/css">
> <!--
> body {background-color: #3366CC; }
> body.drucken {background-color: white; }
> ...



_[Kommentar Kojote]
Und was hat das bitte mit PHP zu tun ?
[/Kommentar Kojote]_


----------



## Tribalman (24. Januar 2002)

Also...

Da war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich der Bock drin.

Zunächst mal hab´ ich alle Angaben statt in 
einfache (') in doppelte Anführungsstriche (") 
gesetzt. Viele Angaben waren gar nicht in 
Gänsefüßchen.

Im Stylesheet fehlte überall hinter der letzten 
Angabe (text-decoration) das Semikolon.

Das ist aber alles noch nicht so wild...

Am schlimmsten war eigentlich die Tatsache, das 
gut die Hälfte aller Befehle gar keinen End-tag 
hatten. Den brauchen Tags aber unbedingt (ausser 
sogenannten "stand-alone-tags" wie etwa <input>, 
<br>, oder <img> ). Davon betroffen waren unter 
anderem beide <table>-tags, beide <center>-tags, 
dann der <tr>-tag und der <td>-tag der ersten 
Tabelle. Ausserdem der <form>-tag und wenn ich mich 
recht entsinne auch ein oder zwei <font>-tags.

Was das "/font>" im Text angeht. Da war der Tag 
durch den Umbruch im *****. Da stand nämlich nicht 
</font> sondern <   /font>. Generell ist das Auf-
tauchen von Quellcode im normalen Text immer ein 
Anzeichen dafür, dass irgendein Tag nicht richtig 
abgeschlossen (oder angefangen) wurde.

Naja … das war´s für´s erste. Hab Dir mal den korri-
gierten Quellcode angehängt. In Zukunft vielleicht 
öfter mal GoLive (oder whatever) abschalten und das 
Notepad benutzen. 




> <BODY bgcolor="#3366CC" text="white" link="yellow" vlink="yellow" alink="red">
> 
> <FONT face="verdana" class="gross"><B>Gästebuch.</B></FONT>
> <P><BR>
> ...




P.S.: Mit der Farbe hatte ich übrigens keine Probleme, 
die war sowohl beim IE 6.0 als auch beim NN 4.77 blau.

Tribal


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

Prinzipiell gilt: Netscape nimmt es einem eher Krumm als der IE, wenn so Fehler gemacht werden, wie Tribalman sie beschrieben hat.

Wir hatten mal nen Fall, daß Netscpae eine Seite mit Tabellen total "verrissen" hat, nur weil in den STYLE-Angabe die ; gefehlt haben.

Dies ist aber (noch) kein Grund, den Netscape in die Ecke zu werfen. Vielmehr kann es dabei helfen, Fehler im HTML-Code zu finden. 


Dunsti


----------

